# Help - 10 days late but 4 negative PG tests - using progesterone cream



## pancake (Apr 22, 2003)

Hi
Can anybody offer any help or advice?
I have been using a natural progesterone cream for 4 months now to regulate my periods and to lengthen my luteal phase, which seems to have worked. However this month AF is 10 days late and I have some PG symptoms like sore nipples and fatigue but the 4 tests I have done have all been negative.
Could this also be down to the cream? I am reluctant to stop the cream just in case I am PG. Over the past 4 months AF has come naturally without me stopping the cream, although I do stop it while AF is here.
Thanks
Heidi


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

It may be caused by the additional progesterone. Supplemental hormones can effect cycle length and delay AF. Doesn't always happen every cycle though. Unfortunately the side effects perfectly mimic pregnancy symptoms   


Hope cycle settles for you
Maz x


----------

